# ESP "extra thin U neck"



## ExousRulez (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok so my esp kh-202 has the neck in the title and im wondering what you guys think of it? Honestly its the most uncomfortable piece of shit iv'e ever played on but I wanna see what you guys think! First I would like to know how it compares to wizard 2 or any other necks (for instance I love my dean VMNT neck) Also what pickups would sound nice in there? I play thrash/death metal and stuff that I write is like progressive death/thrash I want good tight end and nice saturation (price don't matter) and I want to replace the neck if anyone can recommend something based on the fact that I love my VMNT and what bridge should I replace the crap trem with?


----------



## Miek (Oct 22, 2011)

You're better off buying a new guitar, it would cost about as much or less than getting a custom neck and replacing the bridge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 22, 2011)

With all you're planning on putting into it, just sell it on CL and pick up a guitar you actually like.


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 22, 2011)

Any recommendations? I really love micheal romeos sound x2n/tone zone in a mahogany/maple/maple guitar. like the solo in the title track of iconolast was fucking AWESOME and it sounds like the tone zone neck, I also really enjoying obscura tone! I would prefer a non trem guitar but my dad sad a local guitar builder could fix the guitar and said something about a duncan invader but as far as I know those sound like utter shit in basswood so recommending whatever you can will be helpful!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 22, 2011)

Budget?


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 22, 2011)

Well I can make around 50$ a week anyways so as long as it isn't a super expensive custom guitar ill be fine. I wanna know what the local guitar builders prices for a guitar with my specs would cost but I want some alternatives... just name a couple guitars u know of and what pickups for my styles of music mentioned please =)


----------



## johnythehero (Oct 22, 2011)

A custom builder, local or not, will usually cost a lot (2k+ or so). With what your saying mabe look into other deans? You said you really liked that neck and I think the MAB sig and the VMNT's have the same profile could be wrong there has been a lot of time-distance between when I played either I just remeber both being semi-thin and flat.


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 22, 2011)

Nah its not like a shop or anything its just a guy my dad knows. and strictly 7 and carvin don't cost over 2k now do they? =)


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 22, 2011)

Go to a music store and play some guitars in person, then decide what neck profiles you like.


----------



## johnythehero (Oct 22, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Nah its not like a shop or anything its just a guy my dad knows. and strictly 7 and carvin don't cost over 2k now do they? =)


 Those are semi-custom shops. (I think S7 is, but I know for a fact carvin is.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 22, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> and strictly 7 and carvin don't cost over 2k now do they? =)



Depends on the options you want. You can easily spec both to be over $2k, even without going with ridiculous option.


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 22, 2011)

I like a "C" or "D" neck profile that isn't too skinny... like the extra thin "U" is horrid... the normal "U" on an esp I played was fine though


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just try out different models, and try to find something similar to your Dean that you find comfortable. Hit up CL or any guitar store. If my memory serves me correct I recall some Jackson necks feeling somewhat to similiar to some Deans.


----------



## johnythehero (Oct 22, 2011)

I suggest, like already said, go into a store and just try them all out. Based on what you have said mabe check out a jackson? Most of the jackson necks I have played (bar a couple older ones) have been flat but weren't paper thin either. Also, from my experience, Agile from rondomusic has that kinda of flat but not thin kind of neck.


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmmmm agile? they would be perfect if they didn't have either a floyd or a 27 scale.. and yea the jackson dkmgt and slsmg look real nice but what pickups would work best? again I just play thrash/death metal and my own stuff and micheal romeos solo tone on the iconolast solo is JIZZTASTIC same with obscura tone. Would a x2n/tone zone combo be to muddy/dark in a slsmg?


----------



## yellowv (Oct 22, 2011)

Agile has plenty of hardtail guitars with mahogany bodies, maple neck and board and 25.5" scale.


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 23, 2011)

Just looked though the site and agile as 1 hardtail 25.5 scale. Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 625 MN Bloodburst at RondoMusic.com not a few. Could I swap the bridge on that guitar for ether an hipshot or schaller hannes?


----------



## DraggAmps (Oct 23, 2011)

I would just stay away from Ibanez and Jackson, which are both generally very thin U shaped necks. ESP's in general have a sort of medium-thin rounded neck. They're actually very comfortable (although I'm honestly partial to Ibanez Prestige type necks for metal and EBMM/Suhr/US Master's medium rounded style necks for everything else). If you want a similarly shaped neck that is thicker, look at Schecters. Dean necks tend to fall somewhere in-between ESP and Schecter. For what your guitar is worth, the best guitar you could really get is an Ibanez Prestige (your KH is an actual ESP?), which sort of sucks for you. You'll probably have to settle on some sort of MIC/MIK/MII guitar, not that that's a bad thing.You'll just probably want to upgrade some things. I'd probably go with some Dimarzio D Activators if I were you, but if you get an LTD or Schecter, it will likely come with EMGs.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 23, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Just looked though the site and agile as 1 hardtail 25.5 scale. Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 625 MN Bloodburst at RondoMusic.com not a few. Could I swap the bridge on that guitar for ether an hipshot or schaller hannes?


They're Hipshot lookalikes so I suppose you could switch it for one. Or just swap the saddles. 
A Hannes is much more different.


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 23, 2011)

Well guys what exactly is the agile neck likes? And the only neck iv'e ever played that bothered me enough to not play the guitar AT ALL is the EXTRA thin u necks. theres like a weird shape that makes it slippery for my thumb G&L or GHL or something like that it and I guess it was a "C" shape and it was better then my vmnt. I don't remember what ibanez feel like exactly so I gotta try one when I can.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 23, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Just looked though the site and agile as 1 hardtail 25.5 scale. Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 625 MN Bloodburst at RondoMusic.com not a few. Could I swap the bridge on that guitar for ether an hipshot or schaller hannes?



Agile does guitars in runs. So they don't have everything available all the time. They make tons of hardtail 6's with maple boards. A basic hardtail bolt on interceptor with passive pickups will be cheap. You just have to wait for them to get some in stock. Agile necks are on the thicker side, but pretty comfortable. If you hate the extra thin U they may be up your alley.


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 23, 2011)

What about this guitar? Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RGA72QME


----------



## iff (Oct 23, 2011)

Agreed...extra thin U is THE worst neck profile that I've ever played.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 23, 2011)

get an agile
or get another dean


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 23, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> get an agile
> or get another dean



Another dean? I dont know any 25.5 scale ones they make that sound any good.. I dont like ML's cause the neck dive and agile seems ok. I prefer ebony fingerboards and maple over rosewood btw. Ibanez fingerboards are ok though. Really though as long as the guitar doesnt have that horrid extra thin u neck I can enjoy it.


----------



## beneharris (Oct 23, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> They're Hipshot lookalikes so I suppose you could switch it for one. Or just swap the saddles.



just swap the saddles. i put a hipshot on my intrepid 828, and the holes for the strings were completely different on the old bridge. you will end up having to do all kinds of crazy wood work to get the hipshot on straight. it is a pain.


----------



## chipsta21 (Oct 23, 2011)

can always get a warmoth they arent to expensive


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 23, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> Another dean? I dont know any 25.5 scale ones they make that sound any good.. I dont like ML's cause the neck dive and agile seems ok. I prefer ebony fingerboards and maple over rosewood btw. Ibanez fingerboards are ok though. Really though as long as the guitar doesnt have that horrid extra thin u neck I can enjoy it.



Dean Vendetta 4.0 Solid Body Guitar - Tiger Eye | eBay

NEW DEAN Vendetta 4.0 Floyd Trans Black FREE UPS SHIP | eBay

Dean Vendetta 4.0F - Floyd Rose - Neck Through - USA Pickups | eBay


----------



## ExousRulez (Oct 23, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> Dean Vendetta 4.0 Solid Body Guitar - Tiger Eye | eBay
> 
> NEW DEAN Vendetta 4.0 Floyd Trans Black FREE UPS SHIP | eBay
> 
> Dean Vendetta 4.0F - Floyd Rose - Neck Through - USA Pickups | eBay


 Ive been looking at my options and the schecter hellraiser looks like the best for me thanks..


----------



## yellowv (Oct 24, 2011)

chipsta21 said:


> can always get a warmoth they arent to expensive



Warmoth is far from cheap. Then you have to put it together. They make great stuff, but cheap they are not. I spent $1000 building a simple single pickup Warmoth Superstrat with no trouble. Then you have many hours of work making it a good playing guitar. Don't get me wrong I love Warmoth, but they are not the choice for a budget guitar.


----------



## MTech (Oct 24, 2011)

It's interesting hearing some of the opinions on here because 
Extra Thin U = Old Jackson Soloist profile that everybody usually raves about.
Extra Thin Flat = Old Charvel San Dimas profile people rave over.
The Thin U is much like on an Explorer
The regular "U" is more like a Gibson LP






As far as figuring out what you like/describing it better this should help.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 24, 2011)

Flatter C shaped necks are super comfy, most people here prefer the classic ibby D though.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally I love the ESP Extra thin U profile, but to each his own.


----------



## orakle (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm a big fan of : Extra flat extra thin profile

and it seems im the only one


----------



## MTech (Oct 25, 2011)

DraggAmps said:


> (your KH is an actual ESP?),



No it's the bottom LTD... I can't take it very seriously either as he PM'd me said that he only has 4 strings on his guitar so maybe that's why the neck doesn't feel right.


----------



## ridner (Oct 26, 2011)

ExousRulez said:


> for instance I love my dean VMNT neck


 
weird. I found the ESP neck and VMNT neck to feel rather similar


----------



## iff (Oct 26, 2011)

MTech said:


> It's interesting hearing some of the opinions on here because
> Extra Thin U = Old Jackson Soloist profile that everybody usually raves about.
> Extra Thin Flat = Old Charvel San Dimas profile people rave over.
> The Thin U is much like on an Explorer
> The regular "U" is more like a Gibson LP



Extra Thin U isn't anything like a Soloist neck profile. The fretboard is so narrow, the strings are all squished together. Soloists are way wider.

The Hammett sig I tried (Thin U) had an awesome neck profile, but the Extra Thin U is just completely different.

This may not be what the spec sheets say, but it's the experience I've had every time I try an LTD model.


----------



## MTech (Oct 30, 2011)

nomop said:


> Extra Thin U isn't anything like a Soloist neck profile. The fretboard is so narrow, the strings are all squished together. Soloists are way wider.
> The Hammett sig I tried (Thin U) had an awesome neck profile, but the Extra Thin U is just completely different.
> This may not be what the spec sheets say, but it's the experience I've had every time I try an LTD model.



Seeing as the head tech over there gave that explanation for them, and the fact that the neck shape (Ex. Thin U etc) has NOTHING to do with the fretboard being wide or narrow, that's the Nut Width.. Kirks actual guitars are Ex Thin U.


----------

